
Command and Conquer and the Herd of Coconuts (2000) - mrargie
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000072.html
======
SixSigma
Joel's link to fastcompany.com about GE doesn't work

Here it is [http://fastcompany.com/37815/engines-
democray](http://fastcompany.com/37815/engines-democray)

